# Aren't you the descendant of [NAME]?



## Fabio Ciccone

Hello everyone. I'm writing a story here and I need some help to translate this phrase to latin.

Character 

"Aren't you the descendent of [NAME]?"

or

"Are you not the descendent of [NAME]?"

or

"Aren't you [NAME]'s descendent?"

The name of the character he's speaking of isn't decided yet, but it is a Roman name. Is it of importance? I understand Latin have different word terminations for dative case and all, so if it's important I'll come up with the name right away.

The question is in *negative *form because the character asking this was expecting the girl to be the descendent.


Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Starfrown

_Nonne es prognata a/ab_ [NAME in ablative case].

As you expected, you will have to supply the ancestor's name in order for me to give you the correct form.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Nonne [nominis] es?

Simply using somebody's name in the genitive could signify descent from them.

*Nonne Caesari es?*

Aren't you descended from Caesar?


----------



## Fabio Ciccone

Hello fellows, thanks for the answers. The character's name will be Domina Gaia Livia Saturnina. Of course, Domina is her title.

Can you please help me with the ablative form?


Thanks a lot


----------



## Starfrown

_Nonne es prognata a Domina Gaia Livia Saturnina?_


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Maybe more idiomatic:

_Nonne de stirpe Liviae Saturninae ortus/a es?_

_Domina_ is seldom used with a name until quite a late date, while women ceased to have praenomina (Gaia, Lucia etc) at a very early one.


----------



## Fabio Ciccone

Thanks a lot, guys!


----------

